# Packer arrested.



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey regurjitator, I guess it aint just Vikings who get arrested. How come you don't post this crap? Seems to be 3 in the last few months from the land of cheese! :eyeroll:

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... /homepage/


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

He don't post them because a Viking wasn't involved. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

His mother must of banned him from the computer,,,,  ,,,,


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The Milwaukee Urinal is reporting that he is being release on 1000 signature bond and the Brown 
Co DA istrying to determine if he was acting under self defense. The victim has changed her story and may have punched him first in which case no charges will be filed as he acted in self defense when he pushed her away.

No matter what, poor act of judgement! :sniper:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The whole Vikings team should be arrested for impersonating a pro football team! oke:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Longshot said:


> The whole Vikings team should be arrested for impersonating a pro football team! oke:


No argument here! I just posted this to see what Regurjitator would have to say, guess he only cares about Viking arrests. Thought he didn't have a favorite team, yeah right! oke:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Longshot said:


> The whole Vikings team should be arrested for impersonating a pro football team! oke:


Gotta admit, this year has really got ugly,,,,,as one of my kid's tell's me about the Timberwolves, were 2 years away,,,,I hope that is all it takes for the Vikes,,,,if they're still here,,,


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

How did we get off the subject of criminals and deviants?Incompetents are a different story,lets stay with the Packers.Lots of 'Super' mug shots there. :rollin:


----------

